# F-84F and F-84G Flight Manuals



## ronl (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any Flight Manuals for the F-84G Thunderjet and F-84F Thunderstreak that they might be able to post/share?

Thanks.


Ron


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 9, 2015)

Hopefully your Serbian or Croatian is up to speed - this seems like the only one available on-line:

Uput pilotu za avion F-84G

Jokes aside, if you badly want a small bit from the manual translated, let me know.


----------



## DrPete (Feb 26, 2018)

In English, F84F-25 F84F Flight Manual


----------

